# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  ΕΡΕΥΝΑ.ΤΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΠΤΙΚΟ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΟ

## kriti28

Σκέφτηκα να γράψει ο καθένας πιο αντικαταθλιπτικό φάρμακο τον έχει βοηθήσει

Σιγουρα σε κάθε οργανισμό το καθε φάρμακο δρα διαφορετικά αλλά ας το δουμε σαν στατιστική έρευνα

Σίγουρα τα καλύτερα είναι:άθληση,σχεση,σεξ,φιλί α,καριερα,λεφτα,ψυχολογία κτλ. αλλά εδώ ας αναφέρουμε καθαρά τα φάρμακα

υγ:εγώ δεν μπορώ να συμμετέχω στην "έρευνα" γιατί δεν έχω βρει ακόμα το κατάληλο

----------


## Θεοφανία

Κρήτη...επειδή δεν παίρνω φάρμακα να πω πως το καλύτερο μακράν είναι ο έρωτας????

----------


## Remedy

θεοφανια δεν ειμαι και τοσο σιγουρη γι αυτο .
εχω την εντυπωση οτι μπορει να εχεις καταθλιψη ,η εστω μελαγχολια- θλιψη κατι παρεμφερες, ενω εισαι πολυ ερωτευμενος...

----------


## Θεοφανία

Ρεμ...άμα είσαι σε μια φάση χαλαρή, βαρετή κλπ και σου έρθει ένας έρωτας παράφορος, δεν θα σε ανεβάσει στα ουράνια?

Εννοείται πως δεν μιλάω για φάρμακο κατάθλιψης.

----------


## giwta2

καλύτερο αντικαταθλιπτικό;να ξέρεις πως νόιάζεται κάποιος για σένα. ναι σίγουρα ο ερωτας είναι ισχυρό αντικαταθλιπτικό και σου δίνει ζωή όταν τα βλέπεις πιο αισιόδοξα αισθάνεσαι χαρούμενη, μπορείς να γελάς, δεδομένου ότι εχεις την υγεία σου κατά τ\'άλλα και εγώ συτό πιστεύω.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Ρεμ...άμα είσαι σε μια φάση χαλαρή, βαρετή κλπ και σου έρθει ένας έρωτας παράφορος, δεν θα σε ανεβάσει στα ουράνια?
> 
> Εννοείται πως δεν μιλάω για φάρμακο κατάθλιψης.


δεν ξερω...δεν ειμαι σιγουρη...
νομιζω οτι αν ο λογος της θλιψης σου δεν ειναι η αγαμια, αλλα κατι αλλο, δεν θα ειναι αρκετος ουτε ο ερωτας...

----------


## Mariah

Για εμενα η αγαπη ειναι, οχι μονο η αγαπη που ερωτευομαστε, αλλα η αγαπη ενος ανθρωπου που μας αγαπαει πολυ πχ οι φιλοι μας, η οικογενεια μας...

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Ρεμ...άμα είσαι σε μια φάση χαλαρή, βαρετή κλπ και σου έρθει ένας έρωτας παράφορος, δεν θα σε ανεβάσει στα ουράνια?
> 
> Εννοείται πως δεν μιλάω για φάρμακο κατάθλιψης.
> ...


Κοίτα...ειδικά αν δεν κάνεις σεξ και σου έρθει ένας παράφορος έρωτας θα σου φύγουν όλα. Μέχρι και το κεφάλι.

----------


## Remedy

αν δεν κανεις ναι  :Smile: 
αν κανεις ομως ?

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> αν δεν κανεις ναι 
> αν κανεις ομως ?


αν κάνεις, ακόμα καλύτερα, αυτά τα πράγματα ποτέ δεν βλάπτουν όταν υπάρχουν. 

κρίτι...σορι για το οφ τοπικ.

----------


## Alobar

Τα αντικαταθλιπτικά με το όλο κόστος τους - τα περισσότερα προκαλούν εθισμό - αφορούν την κατάθλιψη. Προσωπικά απορώ με την εξαρχής τοποθέτηση του θέματος, καθώς προτείνονται τα εξής: \'άθληση,σχεση,σεξ,φιλία,καρ ιερα,λεφτα,ψυχολογία κτλ.\'... μα όλα αυτά ούτως ή άλλως, έχουν να κάνουν με μια ποιοτική ζωή και επίσης προσωπικά θα εξαιρέσω το \'λεφτά, καριέρα\' μιας και δεν είμαι οπαδός της ύλης που καταδυναστεύει τον άνθρωπο. Συγγνώμη, αλλά στην ανταγωνιστική εποχή του υπερκαταναλωτισμού που διανύουμε, συνήθως η κατάθλιψη χτυπά ανθρώπους που υποφέρουν απ\' την έλλειψη κάποιων απ\' τα προαναφερθέντα. Εκτός αν είναι εφικτό σε κάποιον που απολύθηκε ας πούμε ή που του κάηκε το σπίτι, να πάει να γραφτεί σε γυμναστήριο - χωρίς φράγκο στην τσέπη - για να... γιάνει. Και τελικά αναρωτιέμαι, για όσους δε γνωρίζουν τί εστί κατάθλιψη, θεωρούν όντως ότι ένας άνθρωπος που νιώθει εκατό κιλά - ψυχή τε σώματι - θα ένιωθε καλύτερα κάνοντας... σεξ;... εδώ δεν έχεις κουράγιο να βγεις απ\' το σπίτι σου και να φροντίσεις τον εαυτό σου. Αν δεν ασχοληθείς με τα χάλια σου, κανένας έρωτας δε θα ευδοκιμήσει. Δεν είναι ο \'παράφορος\' έρωτας που θα κάνει το \'κλικ\' για εγρήγορση, γιατί απλά θα περάσει απαρατήρητος. Είναι άλλοι οι μηχανισμοί που χρειάζεται να ξανατεθούν σε λειτουργία και χρειάζεται πολύ δουλειά για κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## kriti28

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> Προσωπικά απορώ με την εξαρχής τοποθέτηση του θέματος, καθώς προτείνονται τα εξής: \'άθληση,σχεση,σεξ,φιλία,καρ ιερα,λεφτα,ψυχολογία κτλ.\'...



Τα έγραψα αυτά που λες για να μην γίνει αυτο που έγινε  :Smile: ,γράψαμε όλα τα άλλα εκτός απο φάρμακα,ήταν διευκρίνηση όχι προτάσεις (ισχύουν ενοείτε),απλά θα ήθελα να έβλεπα απόψεις καθαρά για φάρμακα

----------


## melene

loipon κρητη θα σου πω εγω! :Wink: 
δεν τα εχω δοκιμασει βεβαια αλλα απο τα λεγομενα των φιλων μου εδω μεσα και εκει εξω,
τα χαπια με το μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο επιτυχιας ειναι τα ladose και μετα τα seropram.
τονιζω για να μην παρεξηγηθω πως αυτα ειναι τα δικα μου συμπερασματα και εγω η ιδια δεν τα εχω δοκιμασει και ελπιζω να μην χρειαστει.
τα χειροτερα παλι για εμενα,ξαναλεω,ειναι τα σεροξατ... :Wink:

----------


## lllogan

Η μύηση μου στον θαυμαστό κόσμο των αντικαταθλιπτικών έγινε με το anafranil, ένα τρικυκλικό αντικαταθλιπτικό. Ήμουν στην αρχή της περιπέτειάς μου, εξαιρετικά καταθλιπτικός απ\' όσο μπορώ να θυμηθώ, σε φάση που ήθελα να νιώσω ένα συναίσθημα, αρνητικό ή θετικό δεν είχε σημασία, το κενό που ένιωθα ήταν αβάσταχτο. Μετά από κάποιο διάστημα που ήμουν με aloperidin, ο πρώην ψυχίατρος μου φαίνεται πως με λυπήθηκε και εισήγαγε στο θεραπευτικό σχήμα το anafranil. Πέρασαν δύο ακόμα εβδομάδες που ήμουν σε κατάσταση ζόμπι εξαιτίας του αντιψυχωτικού και ένα πρωί ως εκ θαύματος ξύπνησα άλλος άνθρωπος, γεμάτος ενέργεια και όρεξη για ζωή, *υπερβολικά γεμάτος*. Οι δύο εβδομάδες που ακολούθησαν ήταν πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες, εγώ σε κατάστηση μανίας να είμαι πάλι παιδί, χωρίς ντροπές, ενδοιασμούς, αγαπώντας όλο τον κόσμο κάνοντας πράγματα που είχα να δοκιμάσω πολύ καιρό ή και πράγματα ασύμβατα με την προσωπικότητά μου, ευτυχώς χωρίς να θέσω τον εαυτό μου σε κίνδυνο, χωρίς να εκτεθώ ανεπανόρθωτα και χωρίς να ξοδέψω ασυλλόγιστα χρήματα. Σταδιακά όλη αυτή η τάση να είμαι σε κίνηση και να κάνω πράγματα άρχισε να μου προκαλεί ένταση, η οποία έφτασε σε ένα σημείο που και εγώ ο ίδιος την αντιλαμβανόμουν ως δυσάρεστη και μη φυσιολογική. Όλα αυτά διήρκησαν βέβαια μέχρι το επείγον ραντεβού με τον ψυχίατρο, την μείωση της δοσολογίας και την επιστροφή σε μία πιο φυσιολογική κατάσταση.

Μετά από το anafranil, δοκίμασα κατά καιρούς και άλλα αντικαταθλιπτικά, seropram, remeron, μπορεί ένα - δύο ακόμα που δεν τα θυμάμαι (είναι και το διάστημα μεγάλο - κοντεύει 10 χρόνια) και καταλήγω σήμερα να είμαι με zoloft μετά από τρεις δυνατές κρίσεις πανικού που είχα μέσα στο καλοκαίρι. Δεν μπορώ να συγκρίνω την διαφορά που είδα στην ψυχολογία μου όταν ήμουν με anafranil με αυτήν όταν ήμουν με άλλα αντικαταθλιπτικά, βέβαια την πρώτη φορά ήμουν καταθλιπτικός με αυτοκτονικούς ιδεασμούς, ενώ στην συνέχεια το πρόβλημα \"μετεξελίχθηκε\" και ήταν σχετικό με το άγχος.

Σχετικά τώρα με την εμπειρία μου με το zoloft που την έχω πιο πρόσφατη, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αν με βοήθησε ή όχι σε σχέση με τις κρίσεις πανικού. Ναι, είναι αλήθεια ότι τα περίεργα συναισθήματα και οι ενοχλητικές σωματικές αισθήσεις που είχα μετά τις κρίσεις πανικού υποχώρησαν, αλλά έγιναν τόσο σταδιακά αργά που δεν μπορώ να τα αποδώσω στην ενέργεια του φαρμάκου. Η τωρινή μου ψυχίατρος επιμένει το φάρμακο βοηθάει στην σταδιακή μείωση του άγχους και στην μείωση κατά συνέπεια των συμπτωμάτων του, αλλά ακόμα και τώρα δεν είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος. Πάντως η καινούρια πληροφορία που έμαθα είναι ότι κάθε αντικαταθλιπτικό έχει παρατηρηθεί ότι έχει καλύτερα αποτελέσματα σε συγκεκριμένους τύπους προσωπικότητας, τουλάχιστον σε περιπτώσεις αγχωδών διαταραχών (θα ήθελα ένα σχόλιο πάνω σε αυτό από έναν ψυχίατρο :Smile: )

Αυτά προς το παρόν, ελπίζω να μην σας κούρασα :Smile:

----------


## Paolo_1

Όσο πιο νέος είσαι τόσο περισσότερο το σεξ και ο έρωτας μπορούν να σε σώσουν από την κατάθλιψη.Αν όμως περάσουν τα χρόνια και φτάσεις τα 40-50,ηλικίες δηλαδή που έχει ξεχάσει κάποιος τί θα πει έρωτας,τότε αναγκαστικά στρέφεσαι στα χάπια.Και σε συνδιασμό με το ότι κάποιοι ψυχίατροι γράφουν αφειδώς χάπια για τους ασθενείς τους,επειδή δεν είναι επαρκώς εκπαιδευμένοι στο αντικείμενό τους,έχουμε φτάσει στο σημείο η μισή Ελλάδα να ζει με αντικαταθλιπτικά και η άλλη μισή με αγχολυτικά.

----------


## persist

Αγαπητη Κρητη ειμαι της γνωμης οτι δεν υπαρχει το \"καλυτερο αντικαταθλιπτικο\" το καλυτερο ειναι αυτο που εχει βοηθησει καποιον σε μια συγκεκριμενη κατασταση στη ζωη του εμενα π.χ πριν αρκετα χρονια με συνεφερε το seroxat και το ludiomil απο τοτε δεν χρειαστηκε να παρω εχω μαθει να ελεγχω το αγχος μου οταν εκδηλωνεται σε μια συγκεντρωση με κοσμο π.χ και τωρα τελευταια δεν με απασχολει καθολου. Τα αντικαταθλιπτικα δεν ειναι εθιστικα αντιθετα τα αγχολυτικα ειναι βασικη προυποθεση ειναι η προσωπικη αντιμετωπιση.

----------


## persist

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> Τα αντικαταθλιπτικά με το όλο κόστος τους - τα περισσότερα προκαλούν εθισμό - αφορούν την κατάθλιψη. Προσωπικά απορώ με την εξαρχής τοποθέτηση του θέματος, καθώς προτείνονται τα εξής: \'άθληση,σχεση,σεξ,φιλία,καρ ιερα,λεφτα,ψυχολογία κτλ.\'... μα όλα αυτά ούτως ή άλλως, έχουν να κάνουν με μια ποιοτική ζωή και επίσης προσωπικά θα εξαιρέσω το \'λεφτά, καριέρα\' μιας και δεν είμαι οπαδός της ύλης που καταδυναστεύει τον άνθρωπο. Συγγνώμη, αλλά στην ανταγωνιστική εποχή του υπερκαταναλωτισμού που διανύουμε, συνήθως η κατάθλιψη χτυπά ανθρώπους που υποφέρουν απ\' την έλλειψη κάποιων απ\' τα προαναφερθέντα. Εκτός αν είναι εφικτό σε κάποιον που απολύθηκε ας πούμε ή που του κάηκε το σπίτι, να πάει να γραφτεί σε γυμναστήριο - χωρίς φράγκο στην τσέπη - για να... γιάνει. Και τελικά αναρωτιέμαι, για όσους δε γνωρίζουν τί εστί κατάθλιψη, θεωρούν όντως ότι ένας άνθρωπος που νιώθει εκατό κιλά - ψυχή τε σώματι - θα ένιωθε καλύτερα κάνοντας... σεξ;... εδώ δεν έχεις κουράγιο να βγεις απ\' το σπίτι σου και να φροντίσεις τον εαυτό σου. Αν δεν ασχοληθείς με τα χάλια σου, κανένας έρωτας δε θα ευδοκιμήσει. Δεν είναι ο \'παράφορος\' έρωτας που θα κάνει το \'κλικ\' για εγρήγορση, γιατί απλά θα περάσει απαρατήρητος. Είναι άλλοι οι μηχανισμοί που χρειάζεται να ξανατεθούν σε λειτουργία και χρειάζεται πολύ δουλειά για κάτι τέτοιο.


Συμφωνω με τις αποψεις σου για τα λεφτα αλλα καταληγω οτι ειναι σαν το σεξ δεν ειναι το πρωταρχικο σε μια σχεση αλλα χωρις αυτο ειναι σε κινδυνο η σχεση. Οσον αφορα τα χρηματα απο μονα τους δεν φερνουν ευτυχια αλλα αμα λειπουν δεν εισαι και ευτυχισμενος

----------


## Jen

Κατά τη γνώμη μου, βοηθά πολύ το βότανο υπερικό. 
Βοηθά στην αύξηση έκκρισης σεροτονίνης.
Δε θέλω να παίρνω χημικά και διαβάζοντας διεξοδικά γι\'αυτό, είπα να το δοκιμάσω.
Όσο το έπινα (μια φορά την ημέρα, βραδάκι), έβλεπα να γίνονται πιο ήπια τα συμπτώματα.
Νομίζω όμως, πως ρίχνει λίγο τη λίμπιντο.
Απλά το σταμάτησα με το φόβο της εξάρτησης, αν και είναι λίγο δύσκολο να εξαρτηθείς από ένα αφέψημα.
Κατά τα άλλα, γίνονται συνεχώς έρευνες για το βότανο, με θετικά αποτελέσματα.
Να φανταστείτε, διάβασα πως στη Γερμανία το συνταγογραφούν οι γιατροί αντί αντικαταθλιπτικών χαπιών. 
Ελπίζω, να βοήθησα :Smile:

----------


## Alobar

Γεια σου Ζεν! Μια χαρά τα λες για το υπερικό. Έχουμε μιλήσει ξανά γι\' αυτό, εγώ το παίρνω σε μορφή ταμπλέτας. Είναι το \'St John\'s Wort\'. Απ\' ό,τι λέγεται, βοηθά περισσότερο σε μέτριας μορφή κατάθλιψης, αλλά όλα είναι σχετικά μιας κι ο καθένας αισθάνεται διαφορετικά το όποιο βάρος. Εγώ αύξησα τη δόση του \'Wort\' σε δυο ημερησίως και αναμένω. Ακόμη και για τα φυτικά καλό είναι να έχουμε τη γνώμη ενός ειδικού. Καλός είναι ένας ομοιοπαθητικός για την περίπτωση μας εδώ. Χαίρομαι που ένιωσες κάποια ανακούφιση!

 :Smile:

----------


## donald_girl

ο έρωτας είναι επικινδυνος οπότε το καλύτερο αντικαταθλιπτικό είναι το διπλο cymbalta μαζί με ταβορ για να ξεκολλήσεις από τη ερωτική απογοήτευση....

----------


## giwta2

Το καλύτερο αντικαταθλιπτικό όταν υπάρχει υγεία σωματική είναι η αγάπη,η αποδοχή η φιλία.Οπως ελεγε και η μητέρα Τερέζα σάυτό τον κόσμο υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη πείνα για αγάπη και αναγνώριση παρά για ψωμί

----------


## Calin

> _Originally posted by giwta2_
> Το καλύτερο αντικαταθλιπτικό όταν υπάρχει υγεία σωματική είναι η αγάπη,η αποδοχή η φιλία.Οπως ελεγε και η μητέρα Τερέζα σάυτό τον κόσμο υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη πείνα για αγάπη και αναγνώριση παρά για ψωμί



συμφωνώ.

----------


## leliskourakis

remedy γεια σου γνωριζεις τιποτα απο αντικαταθλιπτικα

----------


## mpirakia

nomizo pos ta prozac einai ok gia antikatathliptika.an kai d eimai uper gt aftou tou eidous ta farmaka sou prokaloun ethismo

----------


## giwta2

Δεν προκαλούν εθισμό τα αντικαταθλιπτικά και ειδικά το prozac στην Ελλάδα γνωστό ως ladose.Απλά πρέπει να γίνει σταδιακά η μείωση.Δεν είναι ηρεμιστικό,αγχωλιτικό.

----------


## salin

το ladose το seropram το οποίο εκτος από ναυτία δεν έχει καμία άλλη παρενέργεια

----------


## sball

> Σκέφτηκα να γράψει ο καθένας πιο αντικαταθλιπτικό φάρμακο τον έχει βοηθήσει
> 
> Σιγουρα σε κάθε οργανισμό το καθε φάρμακο δρα διαφορετικά αλλά ας το δουμε σαν στατιστική έρευνα
> 
> Σίγουρα τα καλύτερα είναι:άθληση,σχεση,σεξ,φιλί α,καριερα,λεφτα,ψυχολογία κτλ. αλλά εδώ ας αναφέρουμε καθαρά τα φάρμακα
> 
> υγ:εγώ δεν μπορώ να συμμετέχω στην "έρευνα" γιατί δεν έχω βρει ακόμα το κατάληλο


το εξω. το να μην νιωθεις μονος....

----------


## howtodream8

Valdoxan 25 mg

----------


## edim

ladose παρα πολυ καλο αντικαταθλιπτικο και για την βουλιμια που ειχα στο παρελθον αλλα και στους ιδεοψυχαναγκασμους που εχω τωρα. Επισης το anafranil των 75, πολυ καλο για τους ιδεοψυχαναγκασμους!

----------


## LILA28

Για το Efexor δε βλέπω να γράφει κανεις τίποτα. Τόσο μούφα είναι; Μόνο αυτό μου γράφει η γιατρος μου και επειδή δε βλέπω γρηγορα αποτελέσματα, στη μέγιστη δόση εδώ και 2,5 μηνες, αναρωτιέμαι, μήπως να ζητήσω να μου το αλλαξει ή να το συνδυάσει με κάποιο άλλο; Τα Ladose που αναφέρθηκαν πολυ, πόσο καιρό κάνουν να σας πιάσουν;

----------


## elis

> Valdoxan 25 mg


to valdoxan μονο υπνηλια φερνει κατα τα αλλα τιποτα μου το πε κι ο γιατροσ μου

----------


## Lacrymosa

Εμενα παντως παιδια αυτο που με βοηθησε κ με εσωσε κυριολεκτικα ειναι το ζολοφτ 100 μγ το παιρνω εδω κ καποιους μηνες κ εχω δει τεραστια αλλαγη σε ολα τα θεματα που με ταλαιπωρουν αλλα βεβαια μονο τα φαρμακα δν αρκουν εχω κανει τεραστια προσπαθεια με τον εαυτο μου, με ψυχοθεραπεια, διαβαζοντας βιβλια ψυχολογιας κτλ αμα ηταν simple θα παιρναμε ενα χαπακι κ θα ξεμπερδευαμε ειναι οκ πιο ευκολο καθως δν απαιτει προσπαθεια αλλα βραχυπροθεσμο κ δεν βγαζει τη ριζα του προβληματος απλα κοβει τα κλαδια να μην μεγαλωσουν κι αλλο

----------


## ~Lucy~

προσωπικα πιστευω οτι εχει να κανει με το ποιο φαρμακο θα κατσει στον καθε οργανισμο καλυτερα...πχ εγω εχω δοκιμασει ladose, cipralex και κανενα δε με βοηθησε εντελει, με βοηθησαν τα αντιψυχωτικα. ειναι να κανεις κι εσυ ο ιδιος την προσπαθεια σου συμφωνω με Lacrymosa!

----------


## John11

Κάποτε είχα πάρει το seroxat, και μάλλιστα για αρκετό καιρό. Παρατήρησα ότι δεν έκανε καμμιά διαφορά. Μόνο μια ελαφριά αίσθηση του να νιώθω λίγο πιο "ξυπνητός". Αλλά τόσο ελαφριά που ακόμα και το 1/4 ενός καφέ θα είχε το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα. Αλλά συνέχισα να παίρνω το ίδιο για λόγους "άντε ας πάρω μήπως κάνει κάτι". Τελικά διαπίστωσα ότι για μένα το καλύτερο "αντικαταθλιπτικό" είναι η σοκκολάτα υγείας. Δεν μπορώ να ζήσω χωρίς αυτή.

----------


## fragile

με τον συνδυασμο zoloft και remeron βγηκα απο το "σκοταδι"
με πιανουν βεβαια που κ που οι μαυρες μου, αλλα σε ελεγχομενα επιπεδα.

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Κάποτε είχα πάρει το seroxat, και μάλλιστα για αρκετό καιρό. Παρατήρησα ότι δεν έκανε καμμιά διαφορά. Μόνο μια ελαφριά αίσθηση του να νιώθω λίγο πιο "ξυπνητός". Αλλά τόσο ελαφριά που ακόμα και το 1/4 ενός καφέ θα είχε το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα. Αλλά συνέχισα να παίρνω το ίδιο για λόγους "άντε ας πάρω μήπως κάνει κάτι". Τελικά διαπίστωσα ότι για μένα το καλύτερο "αντικαταθλιπτικό" είναι η σοκκολάτα υγείας. Δεν μπορώ να ζήσω χωρίς αυτή.


Σοκολατα υγειας ως αντικατ... μμμ... με μετρο ομως!!  :Stick Out Tongue: p

----------


## ~Lucy~

> με τον συνδυασμο zoloft και remeron βγηκα απο το "σκοταδι"
> με πιανουν βεβαια που κ που οι μαυρες μου, αλλα σε ελεγχομενα επιπεδα.


το ρεμερον δε σου φερνει τρελη υπνηλια;;

----------


## fragile

ναι οντως αλλα επειδη ειμαι συνεχεια στην τσιτα με ηρεμει κιολας.

----------


## arisva

> Τα έγραψα αυτά που λες για να μην γίνει αυτο που έγινε ,γράψαμε όλα τα άλλα εκτός απο φάρμακα,ήταν διευκρίνηση όχι προτάσεις (ισχύουν ενοείτε),απλά θα ήθελα να έβλεπα απόψεις καθαρά για φάρμακα


καλησπερα επειδη εχω σοβαρα προβληματα υπνου ειμαι καταθλιπτικος παιρνω ladose ειδες καποια διαφορα με το valdoxan και μετα απο ποσο καιρο?

----------


## VanGogh

Βρε παιδια, υπαρχει καποιος που να εχει κανει θεραπεια με σεροξατ και να ειδε ωφελεια? Γιατι διαβαζω πως οι περισσοτεροι δεν εχουν καλη αποψη γι'αυτο το φαρμακο και δεν ξερω και τον λογο... Επισης να ρωτησω, το valdoxan σε ποια κατηγορια ανηκει?

----------


## Lou!

το valdoxan είναι αντικαταθλιπτικό.

για μένα το εφεξόρ είναι πολύ καλό. βουλιάζω σπάνια πλέον σε αυτές τις θλίψεις και ανηδονίες, ενώ παλιά τις είχα στην ημερίσια διάταξη. και από παρενέργειες τίποτα.
αλλά με τα ψυχοφάρμακα δεν υπάρχει καλό και κακό φάρμακο, είναι ό,τι ταιριάζει στον καθένα. σε άλλους το εφεξόρ μπορεί να είναι το χειρότερο φάρμακο πχ.

----------


## willowfairy

Ladose υποβοηθουν και στην απωλεια βαρους

----------


## ioannis2

> Σίγουρα τα καλύτερα είναι:άθληση,σχεση,σεξ,φιλί α,καριερα,λεφτα,ψυχολογία κτλ. αλλά εδώ ας αναφέρουμε καθαρά τα φάρμακα


Τα πρωτα, θα ειναι τροπον τινα φυγη (δλδ θα παιρνάς τέλεια, χαρουμενα) αν δεν αγγίζουν την αιτια που προβληματος (αναλογα με το ατομο) και να ναι η λύση, δλδ αυτα που λειπουν απ το ατομο. 
Τα δυο τελευταια (ψυχολογια, φαρμακα) ειναι τα μεσα με τα οποια εσυ με τις δυναμεις σου θα το λύσεις, αν τα καταφερεις, το προβλημα.

----------


## jackrabit

φιλε βανγκογκ,,εχω παρει το σεροξατ και θεωρω οτι ειναι πολυ καλο ,,απλα μαλλον το κατηγορουν γιατι φερνει παρενεργειες ψυχολογικες αλλα μαλλον φταιει η ιδια η αρρωστια αφου συνηθως υποχωρουν,,
το σεροξατ ανηκει στην κατηγορια των εκλεκτικων αναστολεων επαναπροσληψης της σεροτονινης και ενδεικνειται για ιδεοληψιες,φοβιες,κοινωνικ η φοβια ,καταθλιψη,,

----------


## VanGogh

Αγαπητε/η jackrabit σ'ευχαριστω για την απαντηση, με καθησυχασες. Γιατι εχω διαβασει διαφορα αρνητικα για το σεροξατ και πανικοβληθηκα λιγακι, σκεπτομενος οτι τελικα δεν θα δω καποια προοδο απ'αυτο το φαρμακο. Βεβαια ειμαι ακομη στην αρχη της θεραπειας, μολις μια εβδομαδα το παιρνω αλλα σκεφτηκα μηπως το παιρνω αδικα και δεν θελω να μπαινω στη διαδικασια του να αλλαζω συνεχως φαρμακα. Σ'ευχαριστω και παλι!

----------


## δελφίνι

> το valdoxan είναι αντικαταθλιπτικό.
> 
> για μένα το εφεξόρ είναι πολύ καλό. βουλιάζω σπάνια πλέον σε αυτές τις θλίψεις και ανηδονίες, ενώ παλιά τις είχα στην ημερίσια διάταξη. και από παρενέργειες τίποτα.
> αλλά με τα ψυχοφάρμακα δεν υπάρχει καλό και κακό φάρμακο, είναι ό,τι ταιριάζει στον καθένα. σε άλλους το εφεξόρ μπορεί να είναι το χειρότερο φάρμακο πχ.


Λου κατάθλιψη έχεις ή κάτι πιο σοβαρό;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## gossamer

> ladose παρα πολυ καλο αντικαταθλιπτικο και για την βουλιμια που ειχα στο παρελθον αλλα και στους ιδεοψυχαναγκασμους που εχω τωρα. Επισης το anafranil των 75, πολυ καλο για τους ιδεοψυχαναγκασμους!


anafranil εχει πολλες παρενεργειες??

----------


## ksanthoula28

Σας διαβαζω με προσοχη....πιστευω απο εμπειρια επειδη και εγω παιρνω...οτι καπου βοηθανε και καπου σε χαλανε....προσωπικα μου χαλασαν το χαρακτηρα μου...απο εκει που ειμουν ηρεμη και αναισθητη εγινα νευρικη και αντιδραστικια..εγω εχω hasimoto και χρονια εχω προβληματα με ζαλαδες κουραση καταπτωση υπνηλια αμνησια θολομενο μυαλο....δε καθαριζει οεοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο χαχαχαχα......

----------


## opert

απο το 2011 εχρι σημερα εχω με σειρα αλλαξει cipranet debrevix selon brintellix kai efexor seropram ολα συνοδευοενα ε λεχοτανιλ.πιστευω οτι το cipranet gia mενα λειτουργησε καλυτερα αλλα απο μονος μου στο 6μηνο τοκοψα και υποτροπιασε.

Θέλω μια γενική παρατήρηση να κανω για ολους τους ασθενείς και δε με πειράζει αν από κάποιους παραξηγηθω.Ειναι λογία της καρδιας μου ενδόμυχα έρχονται και μου λένε κάντε κουράγια και υπομονη ψυχικά πασχοντες ο θεος σας παρακολουθεί και θα μας δώσει μια θέση στη βασιλεια του.Η ψυχική ασθένεια επειδή είναι άβυσσος την καταλαβαίνει μόνο αυτος που την έχει και ο θεος.ο θεος ειναι δικαιος πως λοιπόν να μας ξεχασει? Ιδιαίτερα το λέω γιατί είναι παγίδα η απελπισία γι αυτουςπου θελουν να αυτοκτονησουν.ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΘΑΡΘΕΙΗ ΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΒΡΑΒΕΥΘΟΥΝ.Χυνω δάκρια πολλα αλλα ελπιζω στο θεο..Τα φαρμακα βοηθούν τη κατάσταση αλλά από μονά τους δε δίνουν την τελική θεραπεία.Μπορει να κανω λαθος σε αυτό μακάρι αλλά η εμπειρία μου τώρα δείχνει και την εχω αποδεχθει οτι το υπόλοιπο της ζωής μου θα ζω με αυτά.Η ειρωνεία της τύχης είναι οτι δεν εχω παρει ποτε αλλο φαρμακο στη ζωή μου εκτός από αυτά και είμαι 50 ετων...αργοτερα ας κανουμε και μια συωαωτηση οσοι συνοοωοηθουμε για ενα καφε ισως στην αθηνα,εγω βεβαια ειμαι απο καλαματα αλλα αυτο δε λεει τιποτα...τα ξαναλεμε

----------


## Macgyver

πραματικα , η αυτοκτονια ΔΕΝ ειναι λυση , κι εγω opert ειμαι 59 , εχω περασει 20ετη κτθλψη , εχω δοκιμασει οοοολα τα φαρμακα , κυριολεκτικα , ποτε ομως δεν σκεφτηκα σαν λυση να παρω την ζωη μου .....

----------


## SoniaM.

Ζoloft..εξαιρετικο..με μια βασική παρενέργεια όμως. Αύξηση βάρους..(αν και στην αρχή σου κόβεται η όρεξη..) 
Επίσης απαιτει υπομονή, γιατί κάνει σχεδόν 2 μήνες να λειτουργήσει.

----------


## Macgyver

Βρε παιδια , εχω βαρεθει να το γραφω , ΔΕΝ υπαρχει καλυτερο αντικ/κο, ουτε το πιο δημοφιλες ειναι καλυτερο, ειναι οτι πιασει τον καθενα ........ολα θελουν 2 μηνες για να πιασουν ....
πχ. το ΖΟΛΟΦΤ , που αναφερει η αγαπητη Σονια , εμενα δεν με πιανει καθολου .....

ΥΓ. το πιο δημοφιλες , συμφωνα με την φιλη φαρμακοποιο μου , ειναι το Σιπραλεξ ( εχει τις πιο πολες πωλησεις ) , η εσιταλοπραμη η δραστικη ουσια , ουτε ομως αυτο με πιανει .........αυτο που πιανει εμενα , ειναι το εφεξορ , δεν σημαινει ομως οτι ειναι το καλυτερο ....
παρενεργειες εχουν ολα τα φαρμακα , χωρια τις αγνωστες μακροπροθεσμες παρενεργειες , ακομη κι βιταμινη C εχει παρενεργειες ......

----------


## Stavros

Βενλαφαξίνη η πιο αποτελεσματική σε πάρα πολλές έρευνες...!

----------


## Jakavi

Θεωρώ ότι τα παλιά τρικυκλικά έχουν λιγότερες ψυχικές παρενέργειες και υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη ισσοροποια στους νευροδιαβιβαστές σε σχέση με τους εκλεκτικούς ανταγωνιστές Που δρουν στη σεροτονίνη μόνο με αποτέλεσμα να παθαίνεις Μπλάκ άουτ ,βέβαια τα δεύτερα είναι πιο ειδικά σε φοβίες και ιδεοψυχαναγκασμους ,,,πιστεύω ότι κάποτε θα βρουν φάρμακα όπως το ,agomelatin που δρουν εντελώς διαφορετικά άρα λιγότερες παρενέργειες.πιστςυω επίσης ότι θα εξειδικευτουν φάρμακα για συγκεκριμένες καταστάσεις πχ.αλλο για κοινωνική φοβία άλλο για υψοφοβια άλλο για μετατραυματικό στρες και όχι πως τώρα που λένε απλά έχεις κατάθλιψη ξεκινά τις δοκιμές Και κουράγιο,,,,,

----------


## Krisi

Σε μένα έπιασε η εσκιταλοπραμη χωρίς παρενέργειες και γρήγορη επίδραση

----------


## Niels

Καλησπέρα. Έχω δοκιμάσει remeron, seropram, valdoxan και cipralex από αντικαταθλιπτικά και lyrica που είναι αντιεπιληπτικο και δίνεται και για την γενικευμένη αγχωδη διαταραχή. Τα διαχρονικά συμπτώματα μου ήταν αϋπνίες, αγχος, κακή διάθεση. Λίγο ή πολύ όλα κάτι έκαναν. Το remeron με βοήθησε πολύ στον ύπνο αλλά κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας είχα υπνηλία, χασμουρητα κλπ. Επίσης είχα πάρει κιλά. Μου είχε κόψει πάντως μαχαίρι τα σενάρια που έπλαθα στο μυαλό μου (daydreaming). Ακόμα και σε πολύ χαμηλή δόση με βοηθούσε στον ύπνο. Το πήρα για χρόνια. Το seropram το πήρα για κάνα χρόνο με μέτρια αποτελέσματα στη βελτίωση της διάθεσης. Το valdoxan το πήρα μετά από ένα σοβαρό γεγονός και με βοήθησε (άμεσα) στον ύπνο και (σιγά σιγά) στη διάθεση και μάλιστα πολύ. Στο αγχος δεν νομίζω ότι με είχε βοηθήσει. Από παρενέργειες ούτε ζαλάδα, ούτε υπνηλία, σαν να μην έπαιρνα τίποτα. Μόνο περισσότερα όνειρα (ή για κάποιο λόγο τότε τα θυμόμουν). Το cipralex ήταν για μένα προσωπικά το χειρότερο γιατί στον ύπνο άργησε πολύ να με βοηθήσει με αποτέλεσμα να πρέπει να παίρνω xanax, στη διάθεση δεν έκανε κάτι ιδιαίτερο στα 10 mg οπότε ο γιατρός μου ανέβασε τη δόση στα 20 mg όπου ενώ η διάθεσή μου ήταν σε γενικές γραμμές μέτρια είχα τεράστια βελτίωση σε ένα δερματολογικό αυτοάνοσο. Επειδή όμως δεν υποχωρούσαν οι παρενέργειες (ζαλάδες, υπνηλία, αίσθηση σαν το κεφάλι σου να βρίσκεται μέσα σε σύννεφο, σεξουαλική δυσλειτουργία) το σταμάτησα μετά από 6 μήνες. Νομίζω πάντως πως είναι από τα πιο συχνά συνταγογραφουμενα. Το lyrica με βοηθάει στον ύπνο και στο αγχος κυρίως και μάλιστα σε χαμηλή δόση. Επίσης στους πόνους (άγνωστης αιτιολογίας) στα ισχία. Μου δημιουργεί όμως κάποια προβλήματα στο έντερο. Συνολικά θα έλεγα πως καλύτερη εμπειρία είχα με το valdoxan σε ο,τι αφορά τον ύπνο και τη διάθεση.

----------


## Dimitris37

Γεια σας παιδιά υποφέρω και εγώ από καταθλιψη. Είμαι πολύ χάλια. Σας δεινω τον σύνδεσμο από ένα βίντεο που βρηκα. Στο βίντεο μιλάει ένας Αμερικανός ψυχιατρος και λέει ότι τα ψυχιατρικά φάρμακα είναι επικίνδυνα. Να πω ότι παίρνω φαρμακευτική αγωγή. Βρήκα τον συγκεκριμένο ψυχιατρο στο google και του έστειλα μήνυμα ότι είμαι παίρνω αντικαταθλιπτικό και ότι δεν είμαι καλά κτλ. Έχουν περάσει 5 μέρες από τότε και δεν απάντησε. https://youtu.be/luKsQaj0hzs

----------


## kartpal

> Ρεμ...άμα είσαι σε μια φάση χαλαρή, βαρετή κλπ και σου έρθει ένας έρωτας παράφορος, δεν θα σε ανεβάσει στα ουράνια?
> 
> Εννοείται πως δεν μιλάω για φάρμακο κατάθλιψης.


H γνώμη μου είναι ότι κανείς δεν μπορεί να σε ανεβάσει στα ουράνια αν πρώτα δεν ανεβάσεις εσύ τον εαυτό σου.

----------


## elis

παρτε συμπληρωματα διατροφησ βοηθανε εγγυημενα

----------


## kriti28

για να ξεθάψω λίγο το θέμα που είχα ξεκινήσει το μακρινό 2010

εεεεεεει kriti28 του 2010!!! trittico δοκίμασε αλλά μην το κόψεις απότομα!! ναι δυστυχώς 2020 έφτασε και δεν ξεμπέρδεψες ακόμα καημένε...

επίσης οι αριθμοί του τζοκερ είναι 23 5 19 8 4 και τζόκερ το 3

----------


## Macgyver

ταχω δοκιμασει ολα , πες το και τοχω παρει, τα καλυτερα αποτελεσματα ταχω δει με συνδυσμο εφεξορ + τριτικο 150 , η τριτικο + εφεξορ , η εφεξορ / μινιτραν 2+25 ( ελαφρια δοση αντιψυχωτικου + τρικυκλικο ) , η σεροξατ + τριτικο η μινιτραν , γενικα εχω δει καλα αποτελεσματα με παλαια αντικαταθλιπτικα οπως το τριτικο η το μινιτραν , αγχωδη κτθλψη εχω .....

----------


## Niels

> για να ξεθάψω λίγο το θέμα που είχα ξεκινήσει το μακρινό 2010
> 
> εεεεεεει kriti28 του 2010!!! trittico δοκίμασε αλλά μην το κόψεις απότομα!! ναι δυστυχώς 2020 έφτασε και δεν ξεμπέρδεψες ακόμα καημένε...
> 
> επίσης οι αριθμοί του τζοκερ είναι 23 5 19 8 4 και τζόκερ το 3


Χα,χα. Πλάκα έχεις... εγώ από το 1998...

----------

